# am I bad for getting a smile on my face?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

When my daughter told me that her mom my ex-wife had a car back into her car, denting it, when she was going to an office to pick up "her" half of my retirement fund last week?

She'd had to drive 50 miles to go sign papers to get the funds she never did a thing to earn.

Didn't get hurt, but she now has to get her car fixed and have an annoyance.

I admit it, it made me smile.

Is that bad?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

michzz said:


> When my daughter told me that her mom my ex-wife had a car back into her car, denting it, when she was going to an office to pick up "her" half of my retirement fund last week?
> 
> She'd had to drive 50 miles to go sign papers to get the funds she never did a thing to earn.
> 
> ...


No not at all.:lol:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

michzz said:


> When my daughter told me that her mom my ex-wife had a car back into her car, denting it, when she was going to an office to pick up "her" half of my retirement fund last week?
> 
> She'd had to drive 50 miles to go sign papers to get the funds she never did a thing to earn.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with the smile.

So your wife never did anything when she was married to you? Really?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> Nothing wrong with the smile.
> 
> So your wife never did anything when she was married to you? Really?


She didn't earn a dime in retirement saving through me. She funneled all her real estate agent money off to gos knows where, and kept an inheritance stashed.

That 401k plan we split? i earned that while she screwed around.

No, she didn't earn any of it except the state of California says she can have it.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

If you did it in front of your daughter, yes you did. Regardless of how you may feel about the ex-wife she is still your daughter’s mother – act accordingly.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

SpinDaddy said:


> If you did it in front of your daughter, yes you did. Regardless of how you may feel about the ex-wife she is still your daughter’s mother – act accordingly.


She didn't see it.

But I really don't need any correcting. My daughter is 25 and fully aware of her mom's behavior.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe its the karma bus giving a little heads up!!

And I don't think its bad either.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

michzz said:


> She didn't earn a dime in retirement saving through me. She funneled all her real estate agent money off to gos knows where, and kept an inheritance stashed.
> 
> That 401k plan we split? i earned that while she screwed around.
> 
> No, she didn't earn any of it except the state of California says she can have it.


Ok so she hid her money, after all you should have gotten half of that.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> Ok so she hid her money, after all you should have gotten half of that.


Lawyer told me the inheritance was of the table in California since she never put it in a joint account. Bu the other hidden funds?

I'd have had to hire a forensic accountant and drain off $$$ in an attempt to retrieve it. Cost more that the funds were worth.

So The cost of being rid of her is high, but Willie Nelson used to joke "it's worth it."

So I got a little smile out of her minor misfortune as she was rushing to get the funds transfer completed.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

michzz said:


> I admit it, it made me smile.
> 
> Is that bad?


As long as it wasn't a smile and someone got hurt, not at all.

Just like when I found out the OM that my x-wife was with turned out to control her every move because, get this, she cheated in the past :rofl:, I smiled.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> If you did it in front of your daughter, yes you did. Regardless of how you may feel about the ex-wife she is still your daughter’s mother – act accordingly.


Oh give me a friggen break!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

vellocet said:


> As long as it wasn't a smile and someone got hurt, not at all.
> 
> Just like when I found out the OM that my x-wife was with turned out to control her every move because, get this, she cheated in the past :rofl:, I smiled.


Oh gawd!:lol::rofl:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

vellocet said:


> As long as it wasn't a smile and someone got hurt, not at all.
> 
> Just like when I found out the OM that my x-wife was with turned out to control her every move because, get this, she cheated in the past :rofl:, I smiled.


LOL....irony.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

michzz said:


> She didn't see it.
> 
> But I really don't need any correcting. My daughter is 25 and fully aware of her mom's behavior.


Then why did you ask?

In any case, I stand by my original statement, 5 years or 25 she’s still her mother. Taking joy in other’s misfortunes, especially family, not my style. But to each, his or her own I suppose.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

SpinDaddy said:


> Then why did you ask?
> 
> In any case, I stand by my original statement, 5 years or 25 she’s still her mother. Taking joy in other’s misfortunes, especially family, not my style. But to each, his or her own I suppose.


You obviously do not know my story. and if you knew what the ex did to our family, you might think otherwise.

I was basically sharing a funny moment, not really looking for a critique.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> Taking joy in other’s misfortunes, especially family, not my style. But to each, his or her own I suppose.












Smiling at irony is a far cry from "joy."


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

What do your daughter know about her mother's adultery?

One possible ameliorating consideration is that someday your ex will leave the planet. As long as she has no other children with another man, what is left your 401K will go to your daughter.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> If you did it in front of your daughter, yes you did. Regardless of how you may feel about the ex-wife she is still your daughter’s mother – act accordingly.


But if the money was hidden and stolen from the entire family, well, why *wouldn't* other members of the family say: "Whoa! Karma bus just arrived for our former spouse/parent!"?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

LongWalk said:


> What do your daughter know about her mother's adultery?
> 
> One possible ameliorating consideration is that someday your ex will leave the planet. As long as she has no other children with another man, what is left your 401K will go to your daughter.


That is possible, but unlikely. She will blow through it sending checks to her ascended master cults and trips to saint germaine nonsense activities.


----------

